# Can anyone help I'd a knife



## Andrei Toma Lungu (Jan 23, 2020)

I have bouth 2 knives : a yanaghi and a deba and I think they are the same maker. Could you pleas help me . Thx


----------



## ojisan (Jan 24, 2020)

堺　坂本
Sakai Sakamoto

I don't see much information about Sakai Sakamoto brand on the internet.


----------



## Andrei Toma Lungu (Jan 26, 2020)

I have looked online and i have seen that sakamoto is a recycle company in japan.


----------



## osakajoe (Jan 27, 2020)

There is a Sakamoto hardware store in Wakayama if you look up Sakamoto knife in Japanese. 

So seems to be just a retail store. OEM knife, probably standard from Sakai, with their name on it perhaps?


----------



## Andrei Toma Lungu (Jan 28, 2020)

Thx for the info.


----------

